# Excel DO'S and DON'TS



## HotNumbers (Jul 7, 2006)

This is going to sound strange.  But I am looking for peoples experiences with EXCEL and helpful tips.  I have hundreds of EXCEL Users and I am tired of telling them to do this but not this and no matter how hard I try people still do things that I did not think of a head of time.  So I decided to compile a list of DO"S AND DON'TS.  So if any of you have some Do’s and OR DON'TS please reply to this posting.


----------



## Datsmart (Jul 7, 2006)

My pet peave...

Avoid the following:
Formats or Formulae that extend over entire Columns, (65536 rows) or entire Rows, (256 columns).

Also, Merging cells in a row when "Center Across Selection" will do the same thing without the trouble Merging causes.


----------



## Mark W. (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't forget to use Help (F1).


----------



## HotNumbers (Jul 7, 2006)

cool.  good one thanks


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 7, 2006)

When learning or writing VBA code, the Macro Recorder is your best friend!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 9, 2006)

Never use apostrophes in sheet names. If you try to refer to them in code later, VBA spits the dummy. 

Denis


----------



## sythong (Jul 11, 2006)

One that I usually come across:-

Please use the correct format for typing in dates.

I have files coming in (yes in one very same worksheet and
in the same column) showing dates as

 01.01.06
01/01/06
01-01-06

and even more frustrating 10.1.06 being shown
as October 1 06


----------



## NateO (Jul 12, 2006)

I personally do not like Merged Cells as a generally rule of thumb, lots of headaches typically ensue. 

Instead, Center Across Selection. 

Also, do not build logic-based calculations or procedures (e.g., filtering) off of Range Formatting, i.e., adding or counting based on Conditional Format, or even a regular Format, for that matter, ranges from being 'not good' to a 'nightmare'.


*Edited by Nate:* I just repeated 'Avoid Merged Cells'. D'oh.


----------



## Cberry (Jul 14, 2006)

How do you "Center Across Selection"?


----------



## NateO (Jul 14, 2006)

Use the Format Dialog, e.g.,

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</center>


----------

